# Gerber Backpaxe II



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

BEST HATCHET EVER!! LITERALLY RAZIR SHARP RIGHT OUT OF PACKAGE AND STAYS THAT WAY FOR A VERY LONG TIME!


WARNING: DO NOT buy this product. It is an amazing hatchet but it doesnt come with a sheath. Buy the Gerber Gator hatchet its a few ounces heavier,BUT it does come with a sheath and a knife. And its the same thing.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Is that the one with the solid handle or the hollow handle? I looked at the hollow handle model where the knife goes up inside but was concerned about strength and durability.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually theyre both hollow, to save weight ....

But the backpaxe II has a smooth handle and doesnt come with a knife, or sheath.

I had to wrap the handle in electrical tape to give it some grip.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"I had to wrap the handle in electrical tape to give it some grip. "

you could have stippled the handle for a better grip, it would be much more permanent.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

hiwall said:


> "I had to wrap the handle in electrical tape to give it some grip. "
> 
> you could have stippled the handle for a better grip, it would be much more permanent.


I could have what?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an assortment of old Plumb hatchets with BSA emblems on them.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> I could have what?


but... but... but don't you know EVERYTHING? :dunno: :factor10:


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> but... but... but don't you know EVERYTHING? :dunno: :factor10:


Hahahahahahaha obviously you havent read all my posts then!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> I could have what?


Stippling a method to add texture plastic grips on knives or gun 
Heat Stippling Polymer (A Tutorial)


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Stippling can be done to almost any surface(wood, metal, plastic). Heat is not required. You need a hammer and a sharp punch(or nail). Stippling is just a bunch of punch marks. It is easy to do and hard to screw-up. For most surfaces you want light hammer taps. I've done it many many times to different gun surfaces to provide a non-slip surface and was to lazy to checker the area. Works good and does not look too bad.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Goober never read my thread about making an axe guard.

Anyway,that hollow handle is a great place to store a survival kit, just cut a plug out of a water doodle or some other closed cell foam and put a strip of gorilla tape over it.whatever is in there. will stay there until needed or the tape wears off.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Stippling can be done to almost any surface(wood, metal, plastic). Heat is not required. You need a hammer and a sharp punch(or nail).


Actually stippling is textureing a surface, never said heat was required. Heat Stippling Polymer (A Tutorial)
was the only link I had to provide EXPERT SURVIVALIST RANGER an example. Nor is hammer and a sharp punch(or nail) required. A Dremel works really well as does a file, a drill or most any tool that you can stipple your surface with even a sewing needle.


Dictionary.com said:


> verb, stip·pled, stip·pling, noun, verb (used with object)
> 1. to paint, engrave, or draw by means of dots or small touches.
> 2. the method of painting, engraving, etc., by stippling.
> 3. stippled work; a painting, engraving, or the like, executed by means of dots or small spots


.


----------

